# Alum Creek Smallie



## saturnraft (Sep 2, 2012)

_Nailed this 3 lb 12 oz pig out on Alum 2 days ago. Water Temp roughly 55° F.








_


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Bravo!


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice to see reservoir bass are waking up. What'd you take 'er on?


----------



## saturnraft (Sep 2, 2012)

RiparianRanger said:


> Nice to see reservoir bass are waking up. What'd you take 'er on?


Squarebill Crank


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Excellent catch saturnraft. 
Congrats!


----------



## Silver Fox 23 (Sep 4, 2015)

saturnraft said:


> _Nailed this 3 lb 12 oz pig out on Alum 2 days ago. Water Temp roughly 55° F.
> View attachment 302183
> 
> _


Beautiful Bronzeback! Good to see they are waking up! Hoping to get out there next week sometime.


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice specimen. Those pigs are out there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Very Nice Smallie - Congrats!


----------

